# M&P .40c



## DesignBizProf (Aug 29, 2012)

Last week I put together a short youtube video on the Winchester Marksmanship program. I ended up using my M&P 40 for the last shot of the pro-marksman level and decided to throw in a quick review of the gun. I love shooting it. I treat it as interchangeable with my Glock 23, but I like the M&P better.


----------



## DesignBizProf (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd love to hear your feedback on the video, especially the M&P review.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

M&P has better ergos....


----------



## DesignBizProf (Aug 29, 2012)

Absolutely. I love the feel of shooting the gun!


----------

